# Howard looking for players



## Howard (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there and to whom this may concern!

My name is Howard and I am in desperate need to talk and play with classical musicians. I can play violin very well and it would be great if anyone can play piano or another accompanying instrument.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Might help if we knew where you are


----------

